# Which tires



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok so I'm running 32" backs for when I go riding through the swamps and mud pits. Now I'm thinking about going to a 31" outlaw. I've read lots of discussions on which tire is better blah blah blah. I would keep my backs over the laws anyday but my main concern here is weight. Both tires are good but there is a 15lb difference here so that's 60lbs total. And I'm sure that 60lbs right on the axle is different than say putting an extra 60lbs on the seat. When I get into the thick deep stuff no matter what quad u got its a little hard to turn those 32's. so what I'm asking is would it be a big difference if I got to 31" laws and lose those 60lbs on axles. Would it be a lot easier to turn? Better acceleration etc. ?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yes, that much weight difference im sure you'd notice. I run 31's ( all skinny's mind you ) on my brute 750, and I can still out run my buddys brute 650 on 28" zilla's in a drag race, and I still turn them like stock in the mud with just 2 EPI spring swaps. the 32" backs are nasty tires, im sure they dig like crazy, but the 31's are perfect in my opinion.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Ya thx Adam my 750 is done up to the nuts but still in the heavy mud the bike is still working with the 32 s


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Again.. What's wrong w/ posting in the threads we already have for this? 

Several laws vs backs threads.


----------

